# Betta Contest Winner, July 2009



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

*dr2b* is this month's betta contest winner. Congratulations dr2b, a fantastic picture and well deserved winner!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Thanks everyone


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

good job


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Congrats! The picture is amazing and the betta is quite the handsome fellow!


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Great pic and beautiful betta. Congratulations!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Everybody had great fish. Congratz


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> Everybody had great fish.


That is very true. Everybody's betta was beautiful and is a winner in their own ways


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

Very nice! Congrats<3


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Congrats!!!!! Beautiful picture!


----------



## FancifulFish (Jul 21, 2009)

Your fish is like a swimming rainbow. "Rainbow Fish" just happens to be one of my favorite children's books too. The colors are beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## southafrica1001 (Nov 18, 2007)

That is a lovely Betta =D Congrats and good luck with him =D


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## officialdees (Feb 1, 2010)

Beautiful


----------

